# Queen fleet or double eagle?



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Im looking for a party boat out of clearwater and wanted some suggestions from personal experiences. Any input would be greatly appreciated. And before anyone reccomends the two georges or miss virginia, they are both booked for the day i want to go. Believe me, they were my first choice. Also im an experienced head boat fisherman and i am not looking for a tourist trap boat. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

pierjunky said:


> Im looking for a party boat out of clearwater and wanted some suggestions from personal experiences. Any input would be greatly appreciated. And before anyone reccomends the two georges or miss virginia, they are both booked for the day i want to go. Believe me, they were my first choice. Also im an experienced head boat fisherman and i am not looking for a tourist trap boat. Thanks in advance guys.


ive always did good with the hubbards marina boat but they were overnight trips or longer, it is a little farther south but not much


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input


----------

